# Cripple Creek Colo Jug?



## revengeismine (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello,  I recently got this and was wondering if anyone could tell me about this 1 gallon jug or value?


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice piece. Looks TOCish. I'd like to see more photos. How'd you come upon it?




See here.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2013)

And then there's this: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-625901/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#625901

 Nevermind...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2013)

Now, more than before, I'd like to know how you came upon it, revenge?

 I sent a note to a friend of mine who said. "There are other fake jugs from Cripple Creek ,Victor,and Manitou, that are way better !! than that one, floating around out there. A guy in Victor was and maybe still is making them..."

 I blew up your picture, just now, something I should'a done at the get go, and the lettering and spacing is really hinky.


----------

